# Job opportunities



## paulatina22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,  So I'm trying to make a huge step and move to California from Midwest. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to start or look for some sort of makeup artist opportunities? I would love to hear everyone's feedback


----------



## randygarrison (Aug 19, 2014)

As there is no special schooling and college degree for make-up artist job so before applying anywhere it is important that you must take special training from schools or institutes that specialize in imparting beauty education. After this you should make your profile on popular sites like Monster, jobs melbourne, and other.


----------

